# Community College Entry Plan



## maniac779 (5 Nov 2005)

Rumour has it the Community College Entry Plan for pilots has recently opened up. Does anyone know any details on this?


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (5 Nov 2005)

> Rumour has it the Community College Entry Plan for pilots has recently opened up. Does anyone know any details on this?



I haven't heard of the Community College Entry Plan being open in years. (At least for pilots.) 

I think you mean CEOTP - Continuing Education Officer Training Plan. I assume you have a college diploma. I met with a recruiter and was told that those who have a college diploma are encouraged to apply to CEOTP. You are still required to posses high school credits that will allow you to be accepted to University unconditionally despite having a college diploma. In addition, those who were accepted to university as mature students or under other special circumstances are not eligible. 

Have a look at these sites:

<a href="http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/35585.0.html ">CEOTP - army.ca thread</a>

<a href="http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/instructions/engraph/0905_admhrmil_e.asp "> CONTINUING EDUCATION OFFICER TRAINING PLAN - Official details from forces.gc.ca site</a>

Excerpt from the link above:

_2. Overview
2.1 Background

The Continuing Education Officer Training Plan (CEOTP) recognizes the requirement for a degreed Officer Corps, while at the same time addressing critical shortages in certain officer occupations. The Plan is intended to draw from a broad demographic of candidates who are otherwise qualified for service as officers, but who lack a degree, such as community college graduates, permitting such individuals to be enrolled and commissioned in the Regular Force (Reg F). As part of the enrolment conditions, candidates commit to completing their degrees prior to being offered a re-engagement, while the Canadian Forces (CF) will provide the required support to permit candidates to fulfill the degree requirement. Candidates shall complete the degree requirement within their Variable Initial Engagement (VIE) and any period of restricted release.


3.1 CEOTP Policy

The CEOTP requirements and military occupations open to CEOTP will be identified within the annual Strategic Intake Plan (SIP). The CEOTP is intended as an officer production plan for candidates who do not possess a university degree, but who are in all other respects suitable for service as officers, and who have the potential to obtain such a degree. The initial degree is to be completed before the termination of the candidate's initial engagement in the CF. _ 

If you are interested, speak with a recruiter. Hope this helps and Good luck!


----------

